

Mouse Box: An ARM computer in a mouse - fotcorn
http://mouse-box.com/

======
naoru
Why? Stuffing a computer in a mouse makes no sense, you'll need a keyboard
anyways, so why don't you stuff a computer in a keyboard? Oh wait, somebody
did this before. Bummer.

~~~
X-combinator
On most computers there is a virtual keyboard.

~~~
srhngpr
Do you really want to sit there and click on each letter on the virtual
keyboard? Seems counterproductive.

------
bitwize
Chuck Moore did this a long time (10 or more years) ago: built a computer with
a simple OS and capable of driving video on one of his Forth SoCs, and
soldered it in place of the microcontroller inside a standard mouse. It was a
nifty demonstration of "look how much functionality we can pack into a small
space".

------
dr4g0n
The site reports that it charges wirelessly, but the video lists the battery
as optional - does this mean that on the non-battery version if I move my
Mouse Box off the mat it'll shut down? Both the USB ports shown are host
ports, so it's not going to be receiving power that way.

------
X-combinator
A computer "stuffed" into a USB-like drive would be cooler still.

~~~
srhngpr
Agreed. The Intel Compute Stick [1] does this well, and runs Windows or Linux.
You can also buy a rebranded version called the MeeGoPad [2].

[1]: [http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-
stick/intel-c...](http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/compute-stick/intel-
compute-stick.html)

[2]:
[https://www.chinavasion.com/china/wholesale/Android_Media_Pl...](https://www.chinavasion.com/china/wholesale/Android_Media_Players/Android_TV_Dongle/MeeGo-T01-Windows-8.1-TV-
Stick/)

~~~
mgoszcz2
Or perhaps something like Cotton Candy [http://www.fxitech.com/cotton-
candy/what-is-it/](http://www.fxitech.com/cotton-candy/what-is-it/)

~~~
taksintik
Cotton candy Doesn't run windows.

------
TYPE_FASTER
I would rather have my phone be the one thing I carry around.

~~~
dukoid
Would it be possible to beam the "regular" screen to a Chromecast while using
the phone as a touch pad / virtual keyboard?

~~~
srhngpr
With Nexus 5 (and i think Nexus 7 too), you can cast the entire device onto
your TV. The screen will even flip from landscape to portrait when you turn
your phone.

